# native British spiders?



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Which native spiders do we have that would build a funnel typed web with lots of stickyness to it in bushes and shrubs?

Have 2 of said funnel things in my garden and don't like them haha


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Could be _Linyphia triangularis_ sorry don't know their common name.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> Could be _Linyphia triangularis_ sorry don't know their common name.


 
Money spider? - they make sheet webbing, though it is very sticky and tends to be in bushes.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks  I am crawling now after googling images of those and of the Tegenaria species which I beleive has funnel web making in it's list of attributes.

Don;t fancy getting close enough to get a pic with my phone though


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Probably one of the Agelenidae. If you could get a photo of the spider or web it'd be easier to narrow it down.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Will do my best GRB - do they bite lol


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> Will do my best GRB - do they bite lol


You'll be fine


----------

